# Potty Training-Again!



## Benzie's Mom (Feb 12, 2007)

My Maltese is now 4 Months old, He has been doing wonderful on the potty pads since we
got him for x-mas. I have them placed in my kitchen.

But, the last two weeks he has decided to go pee on his pads and poop on our living room
carpet. 

How do I get him to go poop on the pad in the kitchen?

A co-worker suggested putting the potty pad in the living room and then moving it back
to the kitchen. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks
Benzie's Mommy


----------



## Benzie's Mom (Feb 12, 2007)

Any Suggestions?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie will not poop on her pad downstairs. She starting going upstairs to poop, on the carpet, not long after she learned to climb the stairs. So, we put a pad upstairs in the spot she was using and she's pooped there ever since. She prefers her privacy. You may try putting a pad in a private spot for pooping.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

2 seperate pads will work wonders. The maltese is a very clean dog and does not like to pee n poop in the same area. Try putting a pad in a secluded spot around the area where the dog is pooping. You can slowly move the pad to get the dog to poop in the area you want it to go. Just take your time and potty training will come.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Same with Lizzie, when she was around 5 months she began to poop everywhere but on the pad so I put two on different places et voilà! no more poop around the living room.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> My Maltese is now 4 Months old, He has been doing wonderful on the potty pads since we
> got him for x-mas. I have them placed in my kitchen.
> 
> But, the last two weeks he has decided to go pee on his pads and poop on our living room
> ...


Sounds like he just needs a bigger area (or bigger pad) to poop OR wants to be far away from everything when he does poop--Ollie goes on pads and outside (although he prefers outside). Also, if there is already pee on the pad, he probably wants to find a "fresh" place to poop--Ollie likes to circle and circle and if there's already pee on his pad, he won't put his feet on it, therefore won't circle to poop, etc. Change your pads as soon as there is anything on them...good luck.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Noel will not poop on a pad. She goes to the same spot everytime under the kitchen table so I decided to put a pad there and she drug the pad away and pooped so now I just don't worry about it. I have hard wood floors and its no big deal to clean it up and I keep a spray bottle of cleaner and clean it up.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Has Noel ever pooped or weeweeD on newspaper?




> Noel will not poop on a pad. She goes to the same spot everytime under the kitchen table so I decided to put a pad there and she drug the pad away and pooped so now I just don't worry about it. I have hard wood floors and its no big deal to clean it up and I keep a spray bottle of cleaner and clean it up.[/B]


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> Has Noel ever pooped or weeweeD on newspaper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not since I got her. Why? Do you think she might prefer that?

I was wondering about the pads that are suppose to be naturally scented to draw them to the pads. I wondered how well they worked? I just got my pads from Maggi 8 when i got Noel so they are more the medical type pads but I am needing to order more and wondered if I should go with the "puppy" ones this time.

We are moving into a new house in a few weeks and it won't have the hardwood I'm used to and I'm a littled stressed over that. 

Thanks


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We have to use seperate pads for pee and poo, Indy likes it that way







When we moved recently he went through a very stressful period and needed medicine to help calm him. He picked the spot for his pads not us, he didn't want to go where we put the pads, so he went in a spot he liked. So he retrained us and all is well. It took about a week to get him back to normal and the medicine was such a help. The Vet had us give him Composure liquid and he loves the stuff.......







it is a more natural type medicine from what the Vet told us, anyway we use seperste pads


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=351005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont find the "scent" to be helpfull. try starting on the paper remember that your dog will generally have to potty a few hours after eating or drinking. If you are not going to be home during that time try feeding your pup in the morning before you leave and in the evening when you get home. Look for the sniffing and circle signs. If you catch the dog in the middle of going just pick em up and put them on the newspaper or potty pad. When they are finished reward with a couple of favorite treats and praise.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty uses both a pee pad and goes outside, Now that the weather is better I am trying to get him to go outside mroe. But, he will not poop outside. He will wee his little heart out but ALWAYS holds the poop til we get back inside. Wouldn't you love to know what goes on in their heads!!!

The only thing I can advise about the two pads is if you go to two pads be prepared to STAY with two pads. We had two pads down for Ty til this past fall and I wanted to cut back to one. Taking the pad up didn't matter, he kept using the spot. I have actually had to put an ex pen around the area that the pad used to be to keep him from pooping there. Every now and then I move the pen to see if he has broken the habit but NOT YET!!


----------

